# Instant pot Peanut butter cup cheese cake  (Baby Shanks)



## flatbroke (Jan 17, 2020)

Baby Shanks wanted to make her dad feel better since he is not in best spirits. She made a desert in the instant pot that she feels will warm his heart and bring a smile to his face.
I hope it tastes as good or better then the last one. As It was awesome .
















	

		
			
		

		
	
prior to topping


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 17, 2020)

What a breakfast that would make,  Man


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

Beautifully decadent! Like, RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, looks delicious.  is there a shareable recipe for that ?


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 17, 2020)

WOW!!!! That looks fantastic! The only problem I see with that is that I could probably eat half of it, which totally goes against my New Years resolution...


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 17, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, looks delicious.  is there a shareable recipe for that ?


I will ask for it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 17, 2020)

Strong work Baby Shanks you have done it again. Sorry to hear about your FIL hopefully the cake will bring a smile to his face. That cake looks awesome.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 17, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> What a breakfast that would make,  Man


I will bring the milk


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 17, 2020)

Instant Pot Peanut Butter Cup Cheesecake
					

This Instant Pot Peanut Butter Cheesecake has a crisp Oreo cookie crust and a creamy whipped peanut butter filling. This chocolate-topped treat is one of the best Instant Pot cheesecake recipes! ❤️ Why You’ll Love This Recipe: This treat is made for peanut butter lovers. It features the timeless...




					www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you greatly. Sure hope all is good with FIL.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks awfully good to me. I love peanut butter.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 17, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> What a breakfast that would make,  Man


 THanks



sawhorseray said:


> Beautifully decadent! Like, RAY


 Thanks



creek bottom said:


> WOW!!!! That looks fantastic! The only problem I see with that is that I could probably eat half of it, which totally goes against my New Years resolution...


 Thanks



smokin peachey said:


> Strong work Baby Shanks you have done it again. Sorry to hear about your FIL hopefully the cake will bring a smile to his face. That cake looks awesome.


 Thanks



Winterrider said:


> Thank you greatly. Sure hope all is good with FIL.


 Thanks



gmc2003 said:


> Looks awfully good to me. I love peanut butter.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks fantastic!
I keep hearing about those darn Instant pots & will probably have to get one too!
Al


----------

